# Starter tips?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've ordered some Rave Italian Job, a rhino grinder and have a gaggia classic on the way, along with a curved tamper. I am familiar with the basics of espresso having done a days barista intro course at a roaster (Pumphreys in Newcastle).

Any particular tips for this bean and grinder combo tho? Start with 18g of beans, adjusting the tamp and grind to give a 'standard' 25s double? How much should I be aiming to get out, weight wise?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Aim for 25-36grms out from 18grms dose in 25-30secs. Keep you tamp pressure constant and adjust your grind until you are getting shots in that time frame.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I always extract to a ratio and always find 1:1.6 is a good start.

In other words, start with (for example) 18g ground coffee and aim to brew 1.6x that weight (28.8g) in 25 - 30 seconds.

Best piece of advice I can give is to weigh your shots - that one change got me from a kitchen that looked like a bomb had gone off and nasty coffee to consistent, good tasting shots time and time again.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies. I've also got some scales on the way. Nothing special, but with 0.1g accuracy that should be fine for starting off.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

0.1g is fine - I picked up a small set of scales from eBay for under £10 and they've lasted me much longer than many of my other coffee - related purchases!


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I ordered the scales on a bit of a whim when ordering some cleaner from cream supplies. But the more I read, the more the scales seem like an essential bit of kit!


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

One of the most important things you can own after a grinder and a machine!


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

Are you based in Newcastle? I'm also a home barista, and own a shop in the city! If you run into any problems or need some help in tweaking a few things, would love to help


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

EarwaxUK said:


> One of the most important things you can own after a grinder and a machine!


Except a cup LOL!


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

That would be amazing... but I've not lived in Newcastle for some years. I moved down to Ipswich in 2001 - but do visit a few times a year. Which shop ? I've not planned the next trip, but will certainly keep it in mind! Even if it just keeps the Mrs out of Costa!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

18g may be a little to much for the double basket depending on your beans.

Start at 16-17g, load your pf up, tamp and lock in place, then remove again and check to see if the grinds are touching the shower plate, you will a mark in the center of the coffee where its been in contact with the screw.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It'll depend on the beans, sure, but I usually have no issues with 18g either in the Gaggia basket or the 18g VST.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

As i said, bean dependent.

My blend of huehuetenango and Suarez i am using at the minute touches the plate if i go over 17.5g.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Except a cup LOL!


Good point!


----------

